# Wall mounting a 46" Plasma TV



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking to wall mount my Plasma in order to fit Bigfoot Center Channel on the Stand that currently supports the TV. I need a mount that will allow me to move TV to the right of where the Mount will go up on the wall. I am looking at a Monoprice model that should do the trick

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=3725&seq=1&format=2

Anybody out there want to throw in their 2 cents worth. I will add pictures to illustrate what I am going to be doing.

View attachment 501


This picture sucks. i will add better one later which shows wall behind TV where Mount needs to go


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a beefy mount. If the studs are where you need them to be it should work.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Be sure the holes for the wires are large enough for your situation.


----------

